# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Active Surveillance trotz Gleason 7a=3+4?

## Wolle64

Guten Tag,

durch eine Fusionsbiopsie wurde bei mir (73 Jahre alt) vor zwei Wochen der Verdacht auf Prostatakarzinom bestätigt.  Die Einstufung auf einen Gleason-Score 7a=3+4 erfolgte aufgrund des folgenden Befundes: 

Diagnose: 3/12 systematische Stanzzylinder positiv
   - 2 im Tumorbereich rechts lateral basal bzw. medial mit Gleason-Score 7a=3+4, Infiltrationsanteil ca. 10% bzw. ca. 30%
   - 1 links lateral basal mit Gleason-Score 6=3+3, Infiltrationsanteil ca. 10%
Dazu 2/2 gezielte Stanzen in der Region 4p positiv, Gleason-Score 7a, Infiltrationsanteil ca. 10%, und Gleason-Score 6, Anteil ca. 50%

Der Therapievorschlag war dann: Aktive Überwachung (AS) im Rahmen einer Studie mit 3-monatlichen PSA-Wert-Bestimmungen und 6-monatlichen MRTs. Die Studie ist auf eine Laufzeit von zwei Jahren ausgelegt. Bei Progression weitere Biopsien und evtl. OP.

Den gesamten bisherigen Behandlungsverlauf findet man in meinem Profil.

Ich bin nun unsicher, ob ich auf diesen Therapievorschlag eingehen soll, denn die Diagnosewerte liegen zum Teil über den in den Leitlinien angegebenen Werten für eine AS:

·  PSA-Wert ≤10 ng/ml,                    (mein aktueller Wert ist etwa 3,5 ng/ml)
·  Gleason Score ≤6,
·  klinisches Stadium cT1 oder cT2a,
·  Tumor in ≤2 von 12 Stanzen,
·  ≤50 % Tumor in jeder Stanze.

Im einzelnen habe ich einige Fragen, deren Beantwortung mir bei der Entscheidung für oder gegen AS helfen würde:

- Ist die Klassifizierung cT2a bei mir nicht zu optimistisch, denn es sind ja beide Prostatalappen betroffen, also eher cT2c?
- Der Tumor liegt rechts am Kapselrand. Wie groß ist die Gefahr, dass er aus der Kapsel herauswächst mit der Gefahr von Metastasen?
- Der Stanzzylinder 13 im Tumorbereich weist eine Perineuralscheideninvasion auf. Welche Bedeutung hat das für das Wachstum des Tumors?
- Das Nervenbündel rechts ist tangiert. Welche Bedeutung hat das?

Über Antworten, Tipps und Anregungen zum Weitersuchen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Wolfgang

----------


## MartinWK

> - Ist die Klassifizierung cT2a bei mir nicht zu optimistisch, denn es sind ja beide Prostatalappen betroffen, also eher cT2c?
> - Der Tumor liegt rechts am Kapselrand. Wie groß ist die Gefahr, dass er aus der Kapsel herauswächst mit der Gefahr von Metastasen?
> - Der Stanzzylinder 13 im Tumorbereich weist eine Perineuralscheideninvasion auf. Welche Bedeutung hat das für das Wachstum des Tumors?
> - Das Nervenbündel rechts ist tangiert. Welche Bedeutung hat das?


Wolfgang, klasssich ist das ein cT2c, so wie bei mir. Die linke Stanze mit 1-2mm Gleason wird inzwischen von einigen Experten als insignifikant betrachtet - dann könnte man cT2a vergeben. Vielleicht will man auch nur genügend Leute für die Studie rekrutieren.
Du hast nicht gesagt, wie sich der Gleason 3 zum 4 verhält. Gleason 3+3 und 7a-Patienten unterscheiden sich nicht sehr in der Prognose. Ein kleiner Gleason 4-Anteil kann daher ignoriert werden.

Der Tumor kann herauswachsen, Metastasen bildet er deshalb nicht mehr als sonst. Die verbreiten sich über Lymphbahnen und Blutgefäße, ohnehin wurden schon Millionen von Krebszellen in den letzten Jahren in die Zirkulation gebracht. Ob die alle gestorben sind oder sich irgendwann einnisten hängt von ganz anderen Faktoren ab. Deshalb ist es nur ein geringer Vorteil (im statistischen Mittel über alle Fälle), ob und was man lokal (an der Prostata) macht: operieren, bestrahlen, WW mit evt. ADT, AS mit evt. RPE/RT. Das ist ja gerade der Grund, warum eine solche Studie aufgelegt wurde. Eine Überwachung mit mpMRT ist vermutlich ausreichend bzw. sogar besser als Rebiopsien, die doch nur eine Stichprobe sind, während die MRT-Bilder gerade im Vergleich zu ihren Vorgängern sehr gute Resultate liefern.

Perineuralscheideninvasion bei Biopsie verschlechtert vermutlich die Prognose:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...90429512011855
https://www.auajournals.org/doi/abs/...99907000-00025
(wie immer, gibt es auch andere Studien...)
Es könnte also bereits ein extraprostatisches Wachstum vorliegen, besonders an dieser Stelle. Eine Operation würde daran aber nichts ändern und mit pR1 enden oder einem unklarem Schnittrand, und Krebszellen würden in dem Fett und Nerevngewebe am Apex (eben keine Kapsel, eine "Pseudokapsel") vielleicht zurückbleiben. Aus meiner Sicht spricht das nicht gegen AS.

Was "tangiert" heißt kann ich nicht sagen. Wie lautet denn genau der Befund? Die Nerven laufen auf einem großen Teil der Prostataoberfläche.

Ich halte von AS nichts, denn je mehr Zeit der Tumor hat, desto mehr kann er entarten und auch mehr Zellen werden gestreut. Statistisch geht das in den Studien unter: das ist dann eben der "unglückliche" Fall, bei dem nach RPE ein Upgrading erfolgte oder die Zellen besonders "bösaartig" waren, schließlich bezeichnet Gleason nur die makroskopischen Eigenschaften und nicht die DNA. Ich möchte dieser Fall nicht sein.

----------


## Wolle64

Hallo Martin, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche und schnelle Antwort! Es ist sicher so, dass man möglichst viele Patienten für die Studie sucht und deswegen mögliche Risiken nicht zu sehr betont. Aber auch die Patientenleitlinien weisen ja auf die Möglichkeit einer AS bei 7a im Rahmen von Studien hin. Es ist eben nur zu fragen, welche Vor- und Nachteile für mich damit verbunden sind.

Der Vorteil ist sicher, dass ich zwei Jahre lang unter ständiger Überwachung stehe und ohne die möglichen negativen Folgen z. B. einer RPE leben kann. Die Gefahr ist natürlich, dass der Tumor doch schnell wächst, ohne sich durch erhöhte PSA-Werte zu verraten. Eine mögliche Operation ist dann später schwerer und infolge meines zunehmenden Alters auch weniger gut zu verkraften. Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden soll.

Zu dem Verhältnis von Gleason 3 zu 4: Im Untersuchungsergebnis steht ja nur Gleason-Score 7a= 3+4, Infiltratanteil ca. 30%. Eine Aufteilung wird da nicht vorgenommen. 
Zum Kapselkontakt: Das habe ich dem MRT-Bericht entnommen: 13 mm große Läsion in der Region 4p, PI-RADS 4, Kapselkontakt 12 mm, Nervenbündel rechts tangiert.
Im Operationsbericht steht dazu: Regio: PZpl mittig rechts (4p) (19 Ima 18)
                                                13x11x4 mm; ADC-Wert: 884 (Resolve); flau hyperintens    (<--- Hierzu habe ich nichts gefunden)
                                                PI-RADS v2.1: 4 (T2 4, DWI 4, DCE 0)
                                                Kapselkontakt; KKL 12 mm
                                                Lagebeziehung zum NVB rechts

Ich habe eine Zweitmeinung bei der Martini-Klinik beantragt. Mal sehen, ob mir das weiter hilft. 
Wolfgang

----------


## MartinWK

"Im Untersuchungsergebnis steht ja nur Gleason-Score 7a= 3+4,  Infiltratanteil ca. 30%. Eine Aufteilung wird da nicht vorgenommen."
Der pathologische Befund *muß* den Anteil der einzelnen Gleasongrade pro Stanze enthalten: zum Beispiel so: 7a  (80%/20%)
Siehe dazu meinen Beitrag: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...771#post124771

----------

